# New freeride deck



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Check the K2 Simple pleasures, I have 6 boards but that board gets most of the action, it's like the orca if it was camber dominant and cool ?


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I saw a Salomon hps taka x wolle the other day, that might suit you.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Check the K2 Simple pleasures, I have 6 boards but that board gets most of the action, it's like the orca if it was camber dominant and cool ?


Orca not cool anymore? ?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Jkb818 said:


> Orca not cool anymore? ?


Nah man, Kevin from procamp has one


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Nah man, Kevin from procamp has one


I returned mine without riding it. Personally I felt like it was played out before I even used it. ??‍♂


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

loving this for free riding


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Signal yup!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Jkb818 said:


> View attachment 151939
> loving this for free riding


I wish that thing wasn't so skinny and channel, shape looks interesting to try


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

16gkid said:


> I wish that thing wasn't so skinny and channel, shape looks interesting to try


I’m a size 9 boots so no issues here


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Jkb818 said:


> View attachment 151939
> loving this for free riding


I was thinking that, dreaming on the lift this morning. But would it hold up to the East coast icy crud?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> Signal yup!


Interesting board. Looks sweet. That brand is off my radar.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

So I mean almost none of these recommendations are freeride boards...

Look into the Weston 10th, Ride Berzerker, K2 Manifest, Rome Blur, Yes PYL, Nidecker Ultralight (mega? Idk whichever is the expensive one), Arbor Annex, Niche Maelstrom, Capita Kazu.

Most those are camber with some rocker tips. For rocker between the feet look at the Niche Story, Lib Goldmember, Lib Lost Round Nose, Snofisk Deeps


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Big determining factor also is going to be where are you riding it. What could be great for free riding in some areas would be a nightmare in others.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes! I want a "freeride style" board that is basically all mountain.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I guess I was thrown off by your wanting to take it to the glades. Arent freeride boards usually on the longer side? Per Jones sizing anyway.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Yes! I want a "freeride style" board that is basically all mountain.


The Kazu feels to me like right between an all mountain and a freeride deck.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Scalpelman said:


> Yes! I want a "freeride style" board that is basically all mountain.


That's pretty much how I'd describe my PYL.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Scalpelman said:


> Yes! I want a "freeride style" board that is basically all mountain.


It kinda depends on conditions...fr pow vs fr groomer. Amplid creamer does both  I think its the cat's meow, a great combination between a pow S-profile and a directional cambered twin.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Jkb818 said:


> View attachment 151939
> loving this for free riding


How does it ride...with that long split tail...it looks like it would want to keep you locked in the carve too long and feel kind of hooky...definitely not good for moguls/trees and flickability. Or maybe its just because of where the binders are placed in the pic.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> How does it ride...with that long split tail...it looks like it would want to keep you locked in the carve too long and feel kind of hooky...definitely not good for moguls/trees and flickability. Or maybe its just because of where the binders are placed in the pic.


It is really easy to throw around, feels like a solid mid-stiffish normal tail with a softer torsional give. It’s not that catchy. And it butters on the tail nicely, I can manage 2-3 full spins on the tail presses where on the really stiff UNW8 I catch the edge trying to muscle it around.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Scalpelman said:


> Yes! I want a "freeride style" board that is basically all mountain.


Capita Kazu, DC Supernatant, Yes PYL, Burton Deep Thinker, Salomon Speedway, Nitro Fusion or Squash. 

Lately Squash is my favorite freeride board, just has a big pow nose slapped on the front. Handles mixed conditions incredibly well and the progressive sidecut with full camber and a short stiff tail make carving an absolute dream.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> How does it ride...with that long split tail...it looks like it would want to keep you locked in the carve too long and feel kind of hooky...definitely not good for moguls/trees and flickability. Or maybe its just because of where the binders are placed in the pic.


Flicks easily .... very nimble


----------



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> View attachment 151939
> loving this for free riding


how does this board work in the groomer or icy condition?


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Flicks easily .... very nimble


Coming from an asym fish 166 I’d love to try that non-asym Archy or similar for freeride across all conditions.

I thought the funky fish tail would do what you’ve described Wraith (hook/hold). It doesn’t, at least not in a bad way. The tail fins are very forgiving and useful carving. Holds well in most carves and releases when I tell it to. I don’t see myself riding a purely C shaped tail ever again (I don’t bother with switch). A C shape with some angular points I can engage in turns might work as a compromise, like the Lost RNF or Rocket.

I need to ride a non-asym fish to compare and see whether it’s the asym that’s contributing most to the asym fish 166’s flickability or something else like setback or shorter radius sidecuts in general.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

RHSTi said:


> how does this board work in the groomer or icy condition?


Groomers great with regards to ice I live in Utah so that’s not really a thing but it has camber so imagine it would be fine.


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance but what keeps the k2 overboard and joydriver from the freeride list while the manifest makes it?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Groomers great with regards to ice I live in Utah so that’s not really a thing but it has camber so imagine it would be fine.


It rides ice as good as any almost full camber mid-stiff board with a high bow in the middle (the nose is a spade but it has a really tiny rocker section). My only non-edge tech board that grips on ice slightly better is the Amplid UNW8 163 (they compare the UNW8 to the Custom X to give you some perspective).


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

PYL keeps coming back. But how is it in powder. Since my newest edition rips off piste pretty well, I want something to handle deeper conditions and the crud that ensues as the day progresses. Also something more “playful” than the XV.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Scalpelman said:


> PYL keeps coming back. But how is it in powder. Since my newest edition rips off piste pretty well, I want something to handle deeper conditions and the crud that ensues as the day progresses. Also something more “playful” than the XV.


Well, it floats 'ok'. But it's not a powder board, that's for sure.

For real freeride/powder boards, you can check the recent 'board for Whistler' which has a few good options for boards that also float very well.

Also, Archetype. It's a good freeride board that rips groomers and floats very well. Doesn't have Fish-level float, but can definitely hang in deeper conditions and it's got a pretty reasonable flex you can press and pop with ease, also feels quite twinish.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> How does it ride...with that long split tail...it looks like it would want to keep you locked in the carve too long and feel kind of hooky...definitely not good for moguls/trees and flickability. Or maybe its just because of where the binders are placed in the pic.


No. It is a freeride board. So it does have a precise/locked-in sidecut. But it is not a grabby-style board. For sure not hooky, but not as infinitely maneuverable as something like a Fish, Burton Stun Gun, Orca, most of the flat-rocker short fats, etc etc .

So basically... it's a pretty stable medium to big mountain type board that rips speed and groomers, it's fun and playful, floats very well (but not unsinkable) and can still be manageable in trees.

Archetype pow open bowl, avalanche debris, trees:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Btb6rMLn8ZD/

Archetype pow fun and easy terrain:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BfOTmu8F9sx/

But... my favorite freeride pow board is the B Landlord. Floats a lot better and is more sharp and agile that AType. BUT it has less edge hold and it is stiffer and less playful than the Archetype. Also, does not feel like a twin (which I like, but I think a lot of people don't).

Landlord:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BSYwthCDDVf/


----------



## sabreindian (Jun 7, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> Yes! I want a "freeride style" board that is basically all mountain.


Look into Jones Flagship, Frontier and Mountain Twin. If you want more of a freeride, Flagship first then Frontier. All mountain would be Mountain Twin.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks for everyone’s input. After a week on my two DD (nitro pantera and Rossi magtek xv) I have come to the conclusion that a need a more chill board in the quiver. Something for trees, powder, side hits and riding when I’m too tired to pull g force carves top to bottom resort riding. 

I’ve narrowed to:
Capita kazu
Yes PYL
Signal yup

Honestly the kazu may overlap my other boards too much. Really leaning towards the yup.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Thanks for everyone’s input. After a week on my two DD (nitro pantera and Rossi magtek xv) I have come to the conclusion that a need a more chill board in the quiver. Something for trees, powder, side hits and riding when I’m too tired to pull g force carves top to bottom resort riding.
> 
> I’ve narrowed to:
> Capita kazu
> ...


You'll love the yup.

Shoot me a message, maybe we can set something up so you can take a rip on mine. I'll be heading to loon and/or sunday river the 24-26. Likely back to loon again the 1st or 2nd week of feb. I have a 153.5 fwiw.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Scalpelman said:


> Thanks for everyone’s input. After a week on my two DD (nitro pantera and Rossi magtek xv) I have come to the conclusion that a need a more chill board in the quiver. Something for trees, powder, side hits and riding when I’m too tired to pull g force carves top to bottom resort riding.
> 
> I’ve narrowed to:
> Capita kazu
> ...


I think Signal Yup is a great option. It's quite playful and agile for a 'freeride'-ish board. You can also look into the Deep Thinker or One Hitter.
Also, why not a Ride Warpig?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

16gkid said:


> Nah man, Kevin from procamp has one


All my Lib Tech stock tanked because of Kevin. Now I’m homeless and bootlegging WiFi in a Starbucks. Curses you SPC! Curses you!!!!

@Scalpelman I saw someone riding MT Snow on an archetype and while it looked very out of place he seemed to be riding it very nicely


----------



## keel_bright (Jan 13, 2013)

I have an XV, a Squash, and I'm looking at the Wired Vantage. XV is great in hard conditions but I think I'm looking for something a little more "playful" in soft snow, but still firmly in the freeride category.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

This isn't on your list and I don't think it should be, but I'm really curious what the angry team will think of the signal wow. I think i read that they're going to review one soon.


----------



## SnowSk8r (Jan 5, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> All my Lib Tech stock tanked because of Kevin. Now I’m homeless and bootlegging WiFi in a Starbucks. Curses you SPC! Curses you!!!!
> 
> @Scalpelman I saw someone riding MT Snow on an archetype and while it looked very out of place he seemed to be riding it very nicely


I was riding my new Archetype at Mt. Snow on 12/21 & 12/22. I have no doubt that I also looked very much out place on it (especially with the limited snow that existed), but I had to warm up for Whistler this week and try the board out....


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Was just riding my Archetype on green trails with my 5 year old. Works great!


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

@Scalpelman What did you end up getting?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

zc1 said:


> @Scalpelman What did you end up getting?


Ahh. Still thinking. Now looking for end of year deals. Ha. Probably will settle on something S camber. The YUP keeps coming back.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

?


----------

